# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Headphone-mic to headphone adaptor

## JET73L

I've been trying to find an adaptor that allows me to listen to a stereo cassete/MP3 player on a computer headset. The situation is thus:

stereo headset: two plugs: one headphone, one microphone.

--headphone jack (similar to top) has three metal strips and two black plastic separators 
between the metal pieces.
--microphone jack (similar to bottom) has two separate metal connections and one black plastic separator.

MP3/cassette player has just a basic female TRS jack connector, 6mm, stereo. Like an ipod or stereo CD player.

Does there exist a commercially made adaptor that allows one to use such a headset to listen to such a media player? At all, it is not a problem if it requires its own power source. I know there are such adaptors, I just need to find one available on the electronics market.

----------


## IZ

Stop by a Radioshack, they design several combinations of audio cables just for the heck of it. You might find that design there.

----------


## Stalker

You mean you want a very standard, utterly simple, free with many headphones 3.5 mm or 2.5 mm to 6.3 mm stereo plug adapter? Don't know about your country, but here they are sold in pretty much any store that has audio/technical stuff. Of course, just ignore the microphone plug.

[edit]
No modern portable that I know of uses the larger size and instead either have 3.5 mm or 2.5 mm. I have had no problems using my headphones, that I normally use with my computers, with my mp3-player.

----------


## slash112

> You mean you want a very standard, utterly simple, free with many headphones 3.5 mm or 2.5 mm to 6.3 mm stereo plug adapter? Don't know about your country, but here they are sold in pretty much any store that has audio/technical stuff. Of course, just ignore the microphone plug.
> 
> [edit]
> No modern portable that I know of uses the larger size and instead either have 3.5 mm or 2.5 mm. I have had no problems using my headphones, that I normally use with my computers, with my mp3-player.



i was thinking the same thing, but it seemed so dam obvious that i thought i was missing something, so i just left it so i didnt seem like an idiot, but maybe this is the simple solution, ive got two of those things at my house, one i accidentally on purpose stole from school, and the other i got free with my headphones

although, thats just for the headphone part, i dont know anything about mics.

----------


## JET73L

You're right, Stalker, I got mixed up on the conversion/. I did mean 3.5mm to 2.5mm.

But it wasn't the size adaptor, I was actually trying to find some sort of de-splitter, because my phone (which I naturally had to have replaced anyway, so it's a moot point) had the stereo headphone/microphone commector in one outlet, and I wanted to know if anyone had seen an adaptor that let the two-cord setup be attached to the single-socket thing.

If not, don't worry about it.

----------


## slash112

oh i see, well, i have no idea if you can get one, you probably can, but to be honest, it would be much easier to just get a headset with one plug.

----------


## Stalker

> You're right, Stalker, I got mixed up on the conversion/. I did mean 3.5mm to 2.5mm.
> 
> But it wasn't the size adaptor, I was actually trying to find some sort of de-splitter, because my phone (which I naturally had to have replaced anyway, so it's a moot point) had the stereo headphone/microphone commector in one outlet, and I wanted to know if anyone had seen an adaptor that let the two-cord setup be attached to the single-socket thing.
> 
> If not, don't worry about it.



Ah. But that's quite different from portable audio players, like ipods, then. Mobile phones often have their own proprietary connectors. An easy way would be to get the cheapest headset for that specific telephone and then sacrifice it and connect the wires.

----------


## JET73L

> Ah. But that's quite different from portable audio players, like ipods, then. Mobile phones often have their own proprietary connectors. An easy way would be to get the cheapest headset for that specific telephone and then sacrifice it and connect the wires.



That's a good idea, thanks!

----------

